# The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

The geometry cutting style has been reflected in my previous works.Now,I transplant it on the traditional Baoya fork, it seems to be pretty good~Not only looks beautiful, grasping more stable！





  








QQ图片20150325111809




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111818




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111830




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111833




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111837




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111841




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111844




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111848




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111851




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111855




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111858




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111902




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111905




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111909




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111914




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111917




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015




The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!









  








QQ图片20150325111921




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 26, 2015


__
1



The geometry cutting style Baoya fork!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

she is a sweet little shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

An appealing smooth comfortable design. I've never seen pointed fork tips until you posted this. A graceful sculpture.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice .


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

A very pleasing design...Excellent craftsmanship!....Phil


----------

